# Colonic



## IBSsuffer (Jan 12, 1999)

I am doing a Intestinal Cleanse the brand name Colonic and I am telling you this stuff works. I have had IBS-C for 10 years and with this cleanse it is amazing all the stuff that can come out of a person. Now I know why my bowel was acting up so much....I am on the road to being IBS FREE.--IBSsuffer


----------



## IBSsuffer (Jan 12, 1999)

Oops Sorry I spelled the brand name wrong it's Colonix.


----------



## woodstock (Mar 3, 2002)

Where do I find Colonix? Did it bloat you or have any gas pains from it? How long did it take to work?


----------



## IBSsuffer (Jan 12, 1999)

Look on Drnatura.com it did bloat me at times and some gas pains but I knew after that I was going to release alot of stuff (alot of mucus and other stuff). Everyone is different, but I seen things working for me the first week.The testimonies you will read at the site, will amaze you and they come with a lot of fact, because I am seeing it for myself.--IBSsuffer


----------



## thome (Oct 4, 2001)

I have read alot of the info at the website. How successful has it been? I am in deserate need of help! Dr no help and ended up at ER last week in so much pain and worry! I have gone from C to D and now blood and my insides pushing out! Very painful and worrying.Thome


----------



## thome (Oct 4, 2001)

I finally saw a Dr. today. He said no more senna or stool softners. I am supposed to take lg amount "Goltely" over a four hour period before bed. From then on I am to use metamucil and ratio Lactulose 45 mg twice a day. I can't try it until the weekend. Very scary. Not sure about this. Coming out of the drug store with huge bottles of stuff upsetting. Anyone try this stuffThome


----------

